# Sonax Premium carnauba wax



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

Hi all! Well I treated myself to a new wax today and this time I bought something that I never would have expected to buy... a wax made by Sonax. Not that Sonax have bad products or anything (they're actually quite good) it's just that I tend to steer clear of most of the stuff anyone can buy at the auto parts store. This is Sonax's brand new Premium Carnauba Wax. I requested a MSDS from the distributor when I got it just to see if there was something on it that would help me determine its carnauba content, but there was nothing. When I asked the distributor what it was, he told me just the same as the Wolfgang Estate Wax distributor told me... "... it's a trade secret." After a little research I found a German BMW-Z fan site that it contains 38% (can't confirm that though because it's not a really known source). The only reason I'm even curious about it is because it helps me to upsell the wax to customers when I can tell them what % of carnauba is in the wax... other than that I could care less what % of carnauba by volume it has because the manufacturers can tell me that it's 70%+ by volume, but if there's only, let's just say, 20% total wax content... well you all know.

Anyhoo, Sonax have stepped into the premium wax game with what I think (at first glance) is a pretty good contender. The packaging is pretty 










Comes with a nice little bag (looks like they nicked that idea from SW), ergonomic applicator and a microfiber towel. Pretty swanky little package if you ask me... gives a semi-prestigious feel to the customer.



















Milky white color, won't stain clear bras or trim...










Similar feel to CG 50/50 but a bit less oily










The weather's crap today and I was just itching to wax something so I waxed the front of my computer 










First impressions: felt really good going on. Spread like melted butter; just dabbing my fingers on the surface was enough to do more than a 1/4 of the front of my computer. Came off like a champ, too and left a deep, wet shine! I let it cure for about 10 minutes and it wiped right off with no pressure at all. Sonax say that the wax is good for about 10 full applications... I say 12-15 by hand, easily. Another thing that I really liked about it was that they didn't make any ridiculous claims about its longevity... 8-10 washes which is about the average 3 months. I've got a new, black Accord to polish this week and the owner's friends with the Sonax distributor here (shame I didn't know that before I bought it! ) so I'll be sure to use it for the LSP... and of course give you all feedback!


----------



## calypso (Jan 27, 2008)

Im sure that's p21s 100% Carnauba Wax rebranded.


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

calypso said:


> Im sure that's p21s 100% Carnauba Wax rebranded.


Perhaps, but regardless P21's a great wax . Containers look the same, wax looks the same and same little applicator. P21 is made in Germany, as well as Sonax. Hell maybe they're the same company... who knows?


----------



## cleancar (Sep 21, 2006)

thats a big hole in your wall for a cable !! what did you drill it with your foot ?!!!

ps. wax looks gooood !!


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 11, 2008)

cleancar said:


> thats a big hole in your wall for a cable !! what did you drill it with your foot ?!!!
> 
> ps. wax looks gooood !!


LMAO!


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

cleancar said:


> thats a big hole in your wall for a cable !! what did you drill it with your foot ?!!!
> 
> ps. wax looks gooood !!


Thanks! I bought a few nutria rats to gnaw away at it ! Those are my cable and LAN outlets... the house has just been built and they haven't finished all the small details yet... typical.


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

UPDATE

Well I got home a bit early today and just couldn't wait until tomorrow to try out this wax, so I broke out the Maki, polished the back wing of my Italian non-racing wagon and buttered it up with a coat of Sonax Premium Carnauba. Just as on my computer, it was very easy to work with, spread like a dream and after curing for about 15 minutes came off effortlessly. Now regardless of it's name and, or lack of, reputation I think this wax is definitely worth 30 quid. As for durability I expect it to do just what it says on the box and last for 8-10 washes, but I'm sure that another coat on top of that will prolong that, just as with all the other waxes out there. I've never used Colly or some of the other waxes I've read about on this site that people say have a very good reputation for being durable, but I don't think there's too many waxes on the market for under 30 quid that will last much longer than 10 washes, regardless of what the manufacturer claims... maybe I'm wrong but I haven't found one yet. In conclusion, I'm not too proud to admit it if I buy a piece of crap, but I think this was a great buy and I'll definitely be using it. Proof in the pudding... you can't deny a shine like this on a white finish:














































Cheers and thanks for reading!


----------



## RamSus (Sep 11, 2008)

Nice feedback on the product. Out of curiosity, how much did it cost you & where did you get it from?.....I'm always curious to try different products out.


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

RamSus said:


> Nice feedback on the product. Out of curiosity, how much did it cost you & where did you get it from?.....I'm always curious to try different products out.


I bought it here in Hungary and I'm sure that it's a fairly new product... I looked at the site a few days ago and this wax wasn't there, but then it came out of nowhere. The production date on the box was 07/08 and Sonax have never really produced anything worthy of "detailer attention" as far I know of, so I'm sure it's a "testing the waters" product. Nonetheless, I think it's a splendid wax and I'll be using it on my own car, rather that the other goodies in the cooler. If you'd like to get a tub, just let me know, because I'm now friends with the Sonax distributor here. Send me a PM and we can work something out!


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

cleancar said:


> thats a big hole in your wall for a cable !! what did you drill it with your foot ?!!!
> 
> ps. wax looks gooood !!


----------



## stoneyfordni (Aug 28, 2006)

is that an alienware system ? 

happy days if it is


----------



## RamSus (Sep 11, 2008)

Clever Nickname said:


> I bought it here in Hungary and I'm sure that it's a fairly new product... I looked at the site a few days ago and this wax wasn't there, but then it came out of nowhere. The production date on the box was 07/08 and Sonax have never really produced anything worthy of "detailer attention" as far I know of, so I'm sure it's a "testing the waters" product. Nonetheless, I think it's a splendid wax and I'll be using it on my own car, rather that the other goodies in the cooler. If you'd like to get a tub, just let me know, because I'm now friends with the Sonax distributor here. Send me a PM and we can work something out!


Thanks CN.....After doing some research on the net, I ran across this:

"the Sonax product availability in the USA. Erik from Sonax mentioned it is available in the US but is sold under a different name"

Somebody mentioned it is branded in the US as P21S Concours-look Carnauba Wax.


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

RamSus said:


> Thanks CN.....After doing some research on the net, I ran across this:
> 
> "the Sonax product availability in the USA. Erik from Sonax mentioned it is available in the US but is sold under a different name"
> 
> Somebody mentioned it is branded in the US as P21S Concours-look Carnauba Wax.


Cheers for the info! Well, we still don't know for 100% that it is in fact P21, but I can't deny the fact that the containers, applicator, etc. look the same... Nonetheless, I'm convinced that it's a fantastic wax after seeing the results on my car AND on a white Audi R8 that I just finished. The owner bought a tub of SW Concorso to baby it with, but we realized that it was staining his clear bra so we stopped using it. I traded him a full detail (no polishing) for the remainder of his Concorso and guess which wax he chose to use out of my collection? Yarp, the Sonax. He was very pleased with the results, as was I and much to my surprise he was the one who said how well it shined and how wet it looked on white... he never said that about the SW... I have a new favorite for light colored cars now :thumb:.


----------



## RamSus (Sep 11, 2008)

Clever Nickname said:


> Cheers for the info! Well, we still don't know for 100% that it is in fact P21.


Hopefully, there's somebody out there who can shed some light on it.


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

ill find out tomorrow , if theyll give the info out that is


----------



## RamSus (Sep 11, 2008)

ECLIPSE AUTO VALET said:


> ill find out tomorrow , if theyll give the info out that is


That would be great. Thanks.


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

ECLIPSE AUTO VALET said:


> ill find out tomorrow , if theyll give the info out that is


Well if it is in fact P21, than good for Sonax! I think they have some stuff worthy of being used by people other than Sunday washers and this may be their break into that market. I always admire the "step up to the plate" thing. On another note, how do we know they're not the same company? Assuming they have "traded" products and all. Sonax have been around for a bit longer and they're both from Germany... hmm. I've done some searching and to me, P21 is a bit "mysterious". Anyway, I honestly don't give a rat's bung though... I'm interested in the end result and I'm happy with what I've gotten thus far.


----------



## sweetlou (Aug 16, 2008)

wonder if its like the p21s regular or the 100%?


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

stoneyfordni said:


> is that an alienware system ?
> 
> happy days if it is


Nope, but it looks similar . It's a machine that I pieced together: AMD 5600+, 4 Gig RAM 800Mhz, 2x500 HDD SATA, Radeon 1300X PRO (not the greatest, but I'm not a gamer so no need for better) and some other goodies on it as well. It does the trick for me :argie:


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

sweetlou said:


> wonder if its like the p21s regular or the 100%?


Probably the 100% because Sonax also advertise "100%" on the box.


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

just spoke the the supplier , its got a higher carnauba content than the current extreme range .
so asked him if its p21s concourse look wax rebadged , hes getting back to me later , be interesting to see what he says .
what did you pay for your pot and what size is it ?


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

ECLIPSE AUTO VALET said:


> just spoke the the supplier , its got a higher carnauba content than the current extreme range .
> so asked him if its p21s concourse look wax rebadged , hes getting back to me later , be interesting to see what he says .
> what did you pay for your pot and what size is it ?


Cheers for the info, keep us posted! 200ml and I paid about 30 quid... me likey . I read on a German forum that it contains 38% nuba... I'm curious about that too.


----------



## bimmer25 (Oct 13, 2008)

my results with Sonax premium pure carnauba


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks for the review, this is a product I would buy if it were more readily available, the sonax extreme 1 full protect I enjoy using and is scarce also, I know the AG HD last plenty of high ph pressure washes at least 20 and have no reason to doubt this one would last any less :thumb:


----------

